# Oh man... I am bout to terrorize public land....(Pictures Added)



## The Fever (Dec 7, 2014)

Not sure how many of yall know but I am getting married and moving to Tallahassee into a small apartment compared to the house I live in now. So I have been in the process of giving away most of my gear to my friends or trying to trade for other things. I will only have public land to hunt and I wanted a light climber to get in and out. I saw a guy on craigslist where a guy had a Summit Viper SD Mini listed for sale. I offered him a thumb release I don't ever use and an aluminum lock-on. He took the idea and we met yesterday. This joker is light and beyond comfortable. Brand new and in the box still. In three days my final semester of my undergrad is finished and I am putting some miles on my boots. It is on now!!!

Any advice to modifications to trick this bad boy out?!?!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 7, 2014)

Screw two hooks into the side of the platform, with the hooks in opposite directions, and attach your pull cord to them. I also drilled a 5/16" hole in the downside bar of the arm rest and mounted a bow holder, "bow buddy" is the brand, works like a charm, and then you don't have to worry about screwing a bow holder into every tree you climb. Just a couple of things I did..


----------



## The Fever (Dec 7, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Screw two hooks into the side of the platform, with the hooks in opposite directions, and attach your pull cord to them. I also drilled a 5/16" hole in the downside bar of the arm rest and mounted a bow holder, "bow buddy" is the brand, works like a charm, and then you don't have to worry about screwing a bow holder into every tree you climb. Just a couple of things I did..



I was hoping you would chime in. I had read in previous threads where you had modified yours. I will look into this.


----------



## Clint Shook (Dec 7, 2014)

I add the bow holder on one side and mount a quiver bracket to the opposite side.  I also remove the pads from the arms and put them on the two flat braces at the back of the stand for lumbar pads.    Makes it a lot more comfee when you lean back against the tree.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 7, 2014)

I spray camo paint on the metal.  Wrap the metal hooks on the seat strap.  This way they won't make any noise when they hit metal parts of the stand.  I also do this for the leg strap hooks as well.  Buy some padded shoulder straps.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 7, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> I spray camo paint on the metal.  Wrap the metal hooks on the seat strap.  This way they won't make any noise when they hit metal parts of the stand.  I also do this for the leg strap hooks as well.  Buy some padded shoulder straps.



Good luck!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 7, 2014)

Clint Shook said:


> I add the bow holder on one side and mount a quiver bracket to the opposite side.  I also remove the pads from the arms and put them on the two flat braces at the back of the stand for lumbar pads.    Makes it a lot more comfee when you lean back against the tree.



I forgot the quiver bracket.....a great add on....


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 7, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Screw two hooks into the side of the platform, with the hooks in opposite directions, and attach your pull cord to them. I also drilled a 5/16" hole in the downside bar of the arm rest and mounted a bow holder, "bow buddy" is the brand, works like a charm, and then you don't have to worry about screwing a bow holder into every tree you climb. Just a couple of things I did..


That's something I should do too. Do you have a pic or two of yours?


----------



## 270bowman (Dec 7, 2014)

No advice on mods, except if you're vertically challenged like me. Lol. I put the stand on my back the opposite direction. This way, the cables are pointing up instead of down. That makes it a lot easier to walk since the cables aren't hitting my calves. 

Congrats on graduation. I remember that day like yesterday.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 7, 2014)

270bowman said:


> No advice on mods, except if you're vertically challenged like me. Lol. I put the stand on my back the opposite direction. This way, the cables are pointing up instead of down. That makes it a lot easier to walk since the cables aren't hitting my calves.
> 
> Congrats on graduation. I remember that day like yesterday.



I do the same thing with my stand, cables go up.


----------



## bamaboy (Dec 7, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Screw two hooks into the side of the platform, with the hooks in opposite directions, and attach your pull cord to them. I also drilled a 5/16" hole in the downside bar of the arm rest and mounted a bow holder, "bow buddy" is the brand, works like a charm, and then you don't have to worry about screwing a bow holder into every tree you climb. Just a couple of things I did..



Got pics? Why 2 hooks and why opposite directions?


----------



## Coreypnich (Dec 7, 2014)

Check out thirdhandarchery.com. the stabilizer straps and bow holder are a must have in my book.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 7, 2014)

I use the HME bow holder so I don't have to drill any holes and it's easily adjustable. I also have a screw in kwikee holder that screws in the tree for my quiver. I didn't want to drill holes in the stand for a quiver holder. I'm still trying to figure out a convenient way to hoist my bow up. A 20' or more rope is a bit unwieldy and awkward.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Dec 7, 2014)

I really enjoy my hazmore seat for bowhuting.  Not as comfortable as the stock seat but so much quieter,  lighter and easy to set up imho. The quiver mounting brackets are on all of my climbers (I dont think that little hole jeopardizes the integrity of the stand).

Other than that, I put the cables up and let it roll.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 7, 2014)

Awesome feedback. I have been fiddling with this stand since I got it. Alligood if you have pictures please post. I am going to try and lay out what I do completely before I punch holes. Going Saturday morning it appears!


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 8, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Awesome feedback. I have been fiddling with this stand since I got it. Alligood if you have pictures please post. I am going to try and lay out what I do completely before I punch holes. Going Saturday morning it appears!



 I'll see what I can find......Grainger site was the only one I could pull up with a picture, but I got mine at ACE, I'm sure any hardware place and even walmart has them. Mount them using self tapping screws, with the "j" facing away from each other, as far apart on the platform as you can, gives more length and the cord is easier to handle. I tied an inexpensive carabiner clip to the end, simple and easy to use in the dark. Hope that is a little clearer.....This picture shows the hook as 1 3/8", but I used a larger one, 2 5/8" I believe.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> I'll see what I can find......Grainger site was the only one I could pull up with a picture, but I got mine at ACE, I'm sure any hardware place and even walmart has them. Mount them using self tapping screws, with the "j" facing away from each other, as far apart on the platform as you can, gives more length and the cord is easier to handle. I tied an inexpensive carabiner clip to the end, simple and easy to use in the dark. Hope that is a little clearer.....This picture shows the hook as 1 3/8", but I used a larger one, 2 5/8" I believe.



OK. I think I understand now. You wind it around the two opposing hooks to store it on the side of the climber? Very wise. I like that idea a lot.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Dec 8, 2014)

I got away from using ropes for pull ups this year and went to 1/2" tubular nylon.  Works so much better.  Rope has a memory and will knot and tangle much quicker where the nylon is less likely to.  Also attached a pouch to my lock ons to store the tubular nylon in so it is always with my stand and never gets forgotten.  I use the nylon to pull my stand up into the tree and once your stand is up I use the same piece as a pull up everytime I hunt that stand.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

Hunting 4 Him said:


> I got away from using ropes for pull ups this year and went to 1/2" tubular nylon.  Works so much better.  Rope has a memory and will knot and tangle much quicker where the nylon is less likely to.  Also attached a pouch to my lock ons to store the tubular nylon in so it is always with my stand and never gets forgotten.  I use the nylon to pull my stand up into the tree and once your stand is up I use the same piece as a pull up everytime I hunt that stand.



Interesting! I will havo to look into this. Where can you get some?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Dec 8, 2014)

What public land are you gonna hunt fever?


----------



## Mike81 (Dec 8, 2014)

Get a Game Plan Treestand Transport System.  This will be great for carrying your treestand on long walks in.  It puts all the weight of the stand on your hips rather than on your shoulders.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

OmenHonkey said:


> What public land are you gonna hunt fever?



I am not sure. I picked up a hunting regulation book while I was in Tallahassee. Florida is an entirely different animal than Georgia. I have a buddy in Thomasville that has a small tract he allows me to take a doe off each year but other than that I will be learning as I go. I am going to try and build up some private land connections, but that takes time. Any suggestions?


----------



## OmenHonkey (Dec 8, 2014)

Well you will still be considered a Ga. resident for this year correct?


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

OmenHonkey said:


> Well you will still be considered a Ga. resident for this year correct?




Do you have to be there a year or 6 months?


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

Mike81 said:


> Get a Game Plan Treestand Transport System.  This will be great for carrying your treestand on long walks in.  It puts all the weight of the stand on your hips rather than on your shoulders.



Might be a great purchase for next year!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

Mike81 said:


> Get a Game Plan Treestand Transport System.  This will be great for carrying your treestand on long walks in.  It puts all the weight of the stand on your hips rather than on your shoulders.



I wonder if I could do the same with the hiking backpack that I have, just remove the bag from the frame.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Dec 8, 2014)

There is a good many deer around Tallahassee and north florida , good luck to you.


----------



## satchmo (Dec 8, 2014)

bowhunterdavid said:


> There is a good many deer around Tallahassee and north florida , good luck to you.



Ditto. You'll be in some of Florida's best hunting .


----------



## tyler1 (Dec 8, 2014)

A little off subject but if you don't have a life time Ga lic. get one before you move and you can come back and hunt forever without having to buy a loc.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Dec 8, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Interesting! I will havo to look into this. Where can you get some?



www.strapworks.com


----------



## countryboy27012 (Dec 8, 2014)

The Fever said:


> I am not sure. I picked up a hunting regulation book while I was in Tallahassee. Florida is an entirely different animal than Georgia. I have a buddy in Thomasville that has a small tract he allows me to take a doe off each year but other than that I will be learning as I go. I am going to try and build up some private land connections, but that takes time. Any suggestions?



There's alot of good public land in Wakulla (just south of tally). Shoot me a pm if you want some info and I'll let you know.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 8, 2014)

APPierce0628 said:


> I use the HME bow holder so I don't have to drill any holes and it's easily adjustable. I also have a screw in kwikee holder that screws in the tree for my quiver. I didn't want to drill holes in the stand for a quiver holder. I'm still trying to figure out a convenient way to hoist my bow up. A 20' or more rope is a bit unwieldy and awkward.



The cord I used is very small diameter nylon, won't rot, or tangle like a cotton rope. When I say small, I mean about the size of the ink cartridge inside a ball point pen.....very strong stuff, and 30-35' will wrap around the hooks I posted with no problem. It doesn't get in the way at all, you're only looking at about an inch, inch and a half that it stands off the side of the platform.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

bowhunterdavid said:


> There is a good many deer around Tallahassee and north florida , good luck to you.



Thats good to hear. That would be a welcome change.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

tyler1 said:


> A little off subject but if you don't have a life time Ga lic. get one before you move and you can come back and hunt forever without having to buy a loc.



Definitely not in the budget. I can appreciate the idea. That is what I asked for, for my graduation


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 8, 2014)

Wrap all metal parts with hockey tape. Makes the stand quieter.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 8, 2014)

Who ever said there's deer in the t-town area told a story!!! The wmas like joe bud, talquin, oclocknee and several others are not worth it. Opps I gave a few names out.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 8, 2014)

On one of my summits the pad had wore out where your arms sit. Took a piece of pipe insulation, a piece of fleece and had my mom sew it into a tube. Slid the pipe insulation into it and replaced. This added comfort and quietness to it as well as made a snug quiet fit when you put the 2 pieces together for carrying.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Who ever said there's deer in the t-town area told a story!!! The wmas like joe bud, talquin, oclocknee and several others are not worth it. Opps I gave a few names out.



5 oclock somewhere


----------



## countryboy27012 (Dec 8, 2014)

I just found this website. Looks like it has some pretty cool stuff on it.

http://hparchery.com/


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 8, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> The cord I used is very small diameter nylon, won't rot, or tangle like a cotton rope. When I say small, I mean about the size of the ink cartridge inside a ball point pen.....very strong stuff, and 30-35' will wrap around the hooks I posted with no problem. It doesn't get in the way at all, you're only looking at about an inch, inch and a half that it stands off the side of the platform.



Thanks. My little engineering type mind is trying to find a way to do this without drilling holes that will be almost if not as strong. I don't want to drill holes because I am constantly changing my set up and need it to be adaptable. Sorry to get off topic, but maybe I'll figure something out that will contribute to the original topic.

Edit: I'm a total redneck, and it just hit me. I can zip tie the little hooks to the stand. That's my solution. Good old redneck engineering.


----------



## alligood729 (Dec 8, 2014)

APPierce0628 said:


> Thanks. My little engineering type mind is trying to find a way to do this without drilling holes that will be almost if not as strong. I don't want to drill holes because I am constantly changing my set up and need it to be adaptable. Sorry to get off topic, but maybe I'll figure something out that will contribute to the original topic.
> 
> Edit: I'm a total redneck, and it just hit me. I can zip tie the little hooks to the stand. That's my solution. Good old redneck engineering.



Duct tape.....


----------



## frosty20 (Dec 8, 2014)

alligood729 said:


> Duct tape.....



don't forget the jb weld


----------



## Pneumothorax (Dec 8, 2014)

APPierce0628 said:


> Thanks. My little engineering type mind is trying to find a way to do this without drilling holes that will be almost if not as strong. I don't want to drill holes because I am constantly changing my set up and need it to be adaptable. Sorry to get off topic, but maybe I'll figure something out that will contribute to the original topic.
> 
> Edit: I'm a total redneck, and it just hit me. I can zip tie the little hooks to the stand. That's my solution. Good old redneck engineering.



Zip-ties rock!  I keep several in my pack because they're so useful.

But for pulling the bow up I prefer this:

http://www.amazon.com/Lewis-34808617-SR-Nylon-Retriever/dp/B000KKGPVS

30'.  Never tangles or gets knotted up.  Lightweight.  And I can use it on every climber and lock-on I hunt.

Just another option.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

APPierce0628 said:


> Thanks. My little engineering type mind is trying to find a way to do this without drilling holes that will be almost if not as strong. I don't want to drill holes because I am constantly changing my set up and need it to be adaptable. Sorry to get off topic, but maybe I'll figure something out that will contribute to the original topic.
> 
> Edit: I'm a total redneck, and it just hit me. I can zip tie the little hooks to the stand. That's my solution. Good old redneck engineering.



Zip ties dont work too well. Cant get them tight enough not to slip. I used duct tape and it worked great. I did ziptie a holder for my bow to the stand however.


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 8, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Zip ties dont work too well. Cant get them tight enough not to slip. I used duct tape and it worked great. I did ziptie a holder for my bow to the stand however.



Zip tie tools we use for A/C ducts tighten them really well, so that's what I am betting on.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 8, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Zip-ties rock!  I keep several in my pack because they're so useful.
> 
> But for pulling the bow up I prefer this:
> 
> ...



I may be forced to get one of those.


----------



## Clint Shook (Dec 8, 2014)

I also replace the straps with these molle pack straps.  Can be found on ebay for less than $20 with a waist belt if preferred.   Super comfee and has a built in quick release.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 9, 2014)

Clint Shook said:


> I also replace the straps with these molle pack straps.  Can be found on ebay for less than $20 with a waist belt if preferred.   Super comfee and has a built in quick release.



Now those look nice. How much better are they than the real nice straps that come with the stand? I was really impressed by them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 9, 2014)

Let some rattling horns dangle from the stand, while climbing the tree it will sound like one scaping a tree. Use a grunt call also. Make sure the horns clater together some. N Fla deer come to this.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 9, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Let some rattling horns dangle from the stand, while climbing the tree it will sound like one scaping a tree. Use a grunt call also. Make sure the horns clater together some. N Fla deer come to this.



Not a bad idea actually. Only problem I forsee would be if he appeared as I was climbing.


----------



## huntindawg (Dec 9, 2014)

Like you, I moved to Tally after my undergrad gig was up.  Best advice I can give you is to buy a lifetime hunting license before you move if you don't have one already...it hurts and I really didn't have the money for it at the time but I was able to scrounge enough up to buy it.

You have a couple weeks you can bow hunt River Creek and then Lake Seminole and Silver Lake are within driving distance of Tally, depending on where you plan to live.


----------



## M80 (Dec 9, 2014)

Pneumothorax said:


> Zip-ties rock!  I keep several in my pack because they're so useful.
> 
> But for pulling the bow up I prefer this:
> 
> ...


Yea but that thing bumps the stand and makes noise going up. Once your up if you leave it snapped onto a rope cause there is no where to clip on a summit it is easy to bump and make noise. So I unclip mine everytime and put back in my bag. I hope I don't drop it one day. Probably going back to a rope, something like alligood has


----------



## The Fever (Dec 9, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> Yea but that thing bumps the stand and makes noise going up. Once your up if you leave it snapped onto a rope cause there is no where to clip on a summit it is easy to bump and make noise. So I unclip mine everytime and put back in my bag. I hope I don't drop it one day. Probably going back to a rope, something like alligood has



Good call! Putting some work into it tonight. I will try and get it out there in the daylight soon and illustrate what I done did.


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm not sure on the seasons etc but the Apalachicola National Forest is huge and starts just a few miles south of Tallahassee. It's huge and I'm sure there's some good hunting to be found on there.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 9, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I'm not sure on the seasons etc but the Apalachicola National Forest is huge and starts just a few miles south of Tallahassee. It's huge and I'm sure there's some good hunting to be found on there.



Yeah! I was taking a look at that this afternoon at work. Only about 15 minutes to the ourskirts from my house. I have a good feeling I will be spending a lot of time there.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 9, 2014)

The season for archery doesnt begin until October. Does that mean the rut starts later also?


----------



## southGAlefty (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm only 30-40 miles up the road from you in Cairo, GA and our rut is now through the end of the GA season. Really gets going good around Christmas with good weather. I would think north Florida wouldn't be far off of that though I've never hunted down there. I know the season there runs through February if I'm not mistaken so that's a plus!


----------



## The Fever (Dec 9, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I'm only 30-40 miles up the road from you in Cairo, GA and our rut is now through the end of the GA season. Really gets going good around Christmas with good weather. I would think north Florida wouldn't be far off of that though I've never hunted down there. I know the season there runs through February if I'm not mistaken so that's a plus!



Dang! I might just get a few hunts in down there since I move the first of the year!!!!


----------



## miller-black (Dec 9, 2014)

Instead of the two hooks facing the opposite direction which is a good idea try using the retractable dog leash zip tied to the stand. I found a 30" one on ebay for cheap. It retracts when your done and unwinds when your heading up. No tangles and no mess.


----------



## chadf (Dec 9, 2014)

APPierce0628 said:


> I use the HME bow holder so I don't have to drill any holes and it's easily adjustable. I also have a screw in kwikee holder that screws in the tree for my quiver. I didn't want to drill holes in the stand for a quiver holder. I'm still trying to figure out a convenient way to hoist my bow up. A 20' or more rope is a bit unwieldy and awkward.



Buy a rope with a clip and carry it in a "backpack" stuffed down in the stand. (Use stand as pack) bungee or foot strap will secure your "pack" inside your stand on your back. 

I secure pack to top portion of stand when climbing.....


----------



## M80 (Dec 9, 2014)

chadf said:


> Buy a rope with a clip and carry it in a "backpack" stuffed down in the stand. (Use stand as pack) bungee or foot strap will secure your "pack" inside your stand on your back.
> 
> I secure pack to top portion of stand when climbing.....



Me too, I've got my camouflage book bag buckled to the top potion off my left side as I climb. My pull rope off my right side. Always using my HSS system while climbing. When I get up, stab my screw in three legged bow holder in and pull my bow up. I then quick release my quiver and hang on one of my bow holder hooks. Nick an arrow, turn around and I'm hunting. 

On your stand, while carrying in. I've got a golieth, I lay my bottom part on the ground, put the upper part on top of it. You have to slide the seat forward and then back to get around the foot stirrups. Take the back rest with the bungee straps end and put through the lower opening through the bottom and pull the back rest up the bottom part of your stand and it makes a back cushion while carrying your stand. Lise the bungees to secure the upper two pieces of the stand tight and then use your green strap to wrap around the two lower parts. Sounds confusing but I can take pictures if needed. Maybe only golieths will do this cause the top portion is larger


----------



## The Fever (Dec 10, 2014)

miller-black said:


> Instead of the two hooks facing the opposite direction which is a good idea try using the retractable dog leash zip tied to the stand. I found a 30" one on ebay for cheap. It retracts when your done and unwinds when your heading up. No tangles and no mess.



Now THAT is a cool idea.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 10, 2014)

mwilliams80 said:


> Me too, I've got my camouflage book bag buckled to the top potion off my left side as I climb. My pull rope off my right side. Always using my HSS system while climbing. When I get up, stab my screw in three legged bow holder in and pull my bow up. I then quick release my quiver and hang on one of my bow holder hooks. Nick an arrow, turn around and I'm hunting.
> 
> On your stand, while carrying in. I've got a golieth, I lay my bottom part on the ground, put the upper part on top of it. You have to slide the seat forward and then back to get around the foot stirrups. Take the back rest with the bungee straps end and put through the lower opening through the bottom and pull the back rest up the bottom part of your stand and it makes a back cushion while carrying your stand. Lise the bungees to secure the upper two pieces of the stand tight and then use your green strap to wrap around the two lower parts. Sounds confusing but I can take pictures if needed. Maybe only golieths will do this cause the top portion is larger




I will look into this. I like this idea. If I cant figure it out I will let you know.


----------



## Lil Red (Dec 10, 2014)

*Use these*

I had some of these laying around and started using them this year to secure the top and bottom together while in transport.  I use three, on on the top and one on each side. Works great on my stand and a lot easier and quicker to pack up / un pack.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 10, 2014)

Lil Red said:


> I had some of these laying around and started using them this year to secure the top and bottom together while in transport.  I use three, on on the top and one on each side. Works great on my stand and a lot easier and quicker to pack up / un pack.



Very nice! I may be working on this stand for the entirety of 2015


----------



## The Fever (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is the first modification. Alligood I took your idea and made it less permanent. I used two rubber coated utility hooks from the dollar general, Black Duct Tape, and some Paracord. Total cost was 8 dollars. I am pleased but ideas are already swirling to make it better. I think I want to try the dog leash soon but I had bought the materials for this already. Happy man so far. This thing is stupid light.


----------



## Grey Man (Dec 10, 2014)

Try this. Works great. What you do is attach 3/4 inch PVC to the front of your stand, then you cut branches off and stick them in the PVC to give yourself cover. You will end up covering only your lower half, but it really confuses the deer. They just can't pick you out with only your top half showing. It's a great mod.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1430702&d=1344005622


----------



## dobenator (Dec 15, 2014)

Clint Shook said:


> I also replace the straps with these molle pack straps.  Can be found on ebay for less than $20 with a waist belt if preferred.   Super comfee and has a built in quick release.




Check this site out for your backpack straps. I have 2 from here and you cant beat the price. Best investment you will ever make if you tote your stand any distance!! Make sure you get the straps AND the waist belt.

http://tonystactical.com/includes/templates/ttss/images/logo.png


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 15, 2014)

The Fever said:


> Definitely not in the budget. I can appreciate the idea. That is what I asked for, for my graduation



make it part of the budget.

sell stuff to get it.  It will save you $$$$$ down the road and will always work whether you live in Georgia or Florida or anywhere else for that matter.

I'd give up a season of hunting to afford one to know I'd never have to pay to hunt Georgia again.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 16, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> make it part of the budget.
> 
> sell stuff to get it.  It will save you $$$$$ down the road and will always work whether you live in Georgia or Florida or anywhere else for that matter.
> 
> I'd give up a season of hunting to afford one to know I'd never have to pay to hunt Georgia again.




I hear ya. There isn't anything left to sell except my bow and this tree stand. I may maintain a Georgia address long enough to get one once I get started in Georgia. Hopefully.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 16, 2014)

I hunted all weekend with this stand. It is fantastic. I had high expectations but this joker blew it away. Def a smaller stand but my god it is light and comfortable. I can sit for hours without squirming around.


----------



## The Fever (Dec 19, 2014)

Alligood I am loving the hooks idea. Works wonderfully. I appreciate the tip.


----------

